# Fresh Grilled Salmon



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

My favorite way to have salmon is grilled. A friend just got back from Alaska and was kind enough to donate a few filets. This is probably one of the easiest ways to cook the salmon, the important thing is that the skin is still on the filet, and preferably at least an inch thick.

To prepare, melt 2-3 tablespoons of butter and add 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Brush this over the meat on the fish. Cut up a couple onions and tomatoes and put over the top of the filet. I didn't do that on this one because my wife doesn't like onions or tomatoes :roll:

Get your grill grates clean and cut a potato in half and skewer in with a long handled fork and "clean" down the grates with the fleshy part of the potato. The grates will turn white. This will prevent the skin from sticking.

Turn your heat to medium-medium low and place the filet on. Let it cook for a good 15-20 minutes without ever flipping it. The key here is keep the heat low enough that it doesn't flame up, but high enough to cook the meat. When the salmon is done, you can use a spatula to take the meat off the filet and leave the skin right on the grill.

I like to serve it with zucchini cut length-wise grilled and a salad. Phenomenal!


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

This is how I cook slamon also. The only thing I do different is I turn it over for 1 minute to get a "char" on the top and to scrap off the nasty brown meat/fat between the meat and skin. Gonna do some FG kokes like this tonight


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Try honey butter in place of butter. :EAT: Yum.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Or try maple syrup


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Interesting. I'll have to give both of those a try.


----------

